# Help locating vet in France and other info needed.



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi all, 
I am on the scrounge for some help if possible.
My dog now has her passport and we are going away Easter week. We are going to this site http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2807 near to Saint Quentin.
We have not taken the dog abroad yet and I am getting a little worried as to how we book the dog into the vets. We are hopefully coming back on Easter Sunday so will be needing to book the dog into the vet on Saturday. I am very poor at speaking French and I am worried how I will arrange an appointment.
Any help will be much appreciated.
Thanks
Tich


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi does this topic help
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-65368-0.html

I am not sure where Forges is in comparison to where you are going (its approx 2.5 hours from Calais) but we use the Vet there, he is excellent and speaks really good english, he is from Belgium and a nicer man you couldn't wish to meet.........to make an appointment we phone and ask for Patrick, as the receptionist doesn't speak english. From then on no problem as he sorts everything out and there is a aire in the village plus easy parking near to the surgery. I can highly recommend him as can others on here.

Ref Patrick and opening hours, telephone number read this recent topic
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-80130-french-vets-opening-hours.html now whether those hours count on Easter weekend I don't know...........as it is Easter I would def want to be sure that I was OK before travelling out of the UK that I would get a vet working that weekend.

Just to add and probably a silly question, but I notice you said your dog now has a passport.......have the six months passed since the blood test ? I am just making sure LOL


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

A database of vets in France would be a very useful addition to MHF wouldn't it?

Perhaps someone should put a post in the New Feature Requests forum and ask nukeadmin if he can sort one for us.


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Have stayed at the aire at Forges les Eaux also, when I phoned I had to give up as receptionist wouldn't put me through or help with booking, so we stopped on way down south and booked for 2 weeks ahead for our return, no problem there,with minimal French and sign language and a diary. Did see Patrick, and as Briarose said, a real Gent. Would def use again if travelling in that area. Have used the vets near Parc Verger since, also good English spoken and Parc Verger will help you make the appointment.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

dora said:


> Have stayed at the aire at Forges les Eaux also, when I phoned I had to give up as receptionist wouldn't put me through or help with booking, so we stopped on way down south and booked for 2 weeks ahead for our return, no problem there,with minimal French and sign language and a diary. Did see Patrick, and as Briarose said, a real Gent. Would def use again if travelling in that area. Have used the vets near Parc Verger since, also good English spoken and Parc Verger will help you make the appointment.


Hi Dora when I phone (usually from the UK before we leave) I just say to the receptionist 'Patrick' there was once when I didn't get through, but for some reason I suspected she was trying to tell me he wasn't there or busy an hour later I got through no problem HTH.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

We were worried when we started taking our dog, but its really not a big deal. we started off making appointments but now just walk in.

Most vets seem to have the equipment and when you turn up as a Brit with an apparently healthy dog they seem to know whats required.

Timing is the key 24 -48 hours before you arrive in UK if you mess it up you end up in the nearest aire for a day.

In some areas of southern europe it is advisable to innoculate your dog against a parasite that lives in vegetation.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

jonegood said:


> We were worried when we started taking our dog, but its really not a big deal. we started off making appointments but now just walk in.
> 
> Most vets seem to have the equipment and when you turn up as a Brit with an apparently healthy dog they seem to know whats required.
> 
> ...


Just to add that Patrick at Forges does like you to make an appointment and what would worry me personally in Tich's case is that it is Easter weekend when he returns so I would want to make 100% sure if it were me that I would be able to see a vet that particular weekend.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

He will not be anywhere near Forges. He will be north of Paris . I am sure I downloaded a Vet locater from the tom tom data base on this site.

Andy

The vets we use are even further away so no use to you either.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Briarose said:


> jonegood said:
> 
> 
> > We were worried when we started taking our dog, but its really not a big deal. we started off making appointments but now just walk in.
> ...


The only day that the French celebrate, if this is the right word, is Easter Sunday. Everywhere is open on Friday and Saturday of the Easter(Paques) Weekend.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi there's a vets map here: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie...716909631660500.0004774b0e0d2d4d09429&t=h&z=6

Its open for anyone to add to.

Olley


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi
We ususally use the vet at Ardres. They are right next to the town square and you can park overnight in the square. Ardres is about half an hour from Calais. They speak a little English but I usually look up all the words I need anyway out of politeness. My only worry is understanding the time of the appointment on the telephone so we usually call in with a diary in hand.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes please Jenny :lol: I will ask Nuke.


----------

